# Best bedding to use? possible allergy



## maisymouse

Hi
Ive been putting hay in with my mice and using shaving of different sorts, lemon scented/lavender from pets at home
Some of my mice seem to be wheezing and there eyes seem to be a bit stuck shut when they first wake up, one of my mice is about to go to the vets for some baytril

Is there anything I can use for bedding which is just plain and simple, wont cause them to be allergic or anything??


----------



## Matt Haslam

shredded paper, or i used to use Bio Catolet for my rats.


----------



## maisymouse

Isn't Bio Catolet cat litter?


----------



## Matt Haslam

yep, but it is completely paper based, with dust extracted. If you look on the packet it shows a picture of a rat/mouse and states that it is suitable for rodent use.

Its like grey pellets.

TBH if you don't have many mice, i think it would be great, with a little shredded paper too.


----------



## maisymouse

I get loads of junk mail and have a shredder so I dont have to buy any, should be safer than hay


----------



## WoodWitch

Aubiose is another good substrate, but I don't know that they sell it in any less than a 20 kilo bale which may be no good if you only have a few mice.


----------



## Kallan

I like Aubiose. It does come in huge sizes, but it smells nice and keeps well 

I have had issues with scented stuff before, it seemed to irritate some of my mice.


----------



## WoodWitch

Kallan said:


> I like Aubiose. It does come in huge sizes, but it smells nice and keeps well


I have always used Aubiose. 
Occassionally I fancy trying something new out, and I do, but I always come to the conclusion that Aubiose is better and go back to it.


----------



## AnnB

I'm another fan of Aubiose and the mice quite like it too.


----------



## maisymouse

I have about 20 mice in my flat and havent really got the room for a massive bag of bedding, I'll see how they go with the shredded paper but I have just taken a few of them to the vets to get some baytril and they are all being treated


----------



## racingmouse

Hi Maisy. The horse substrates (Aubiose, Bedxcel and Ecobed) are all larger baled beddings, but they are economical. I`ve used Bedxcel cardboard square bedding for years and never had problems with it. I did try a sample of Aubiose and although it did`nt cause me or the mice any problems, I decided to stick with Bedxcel.

Never use Carefresh or shavings or anything that has a `scent` to it. Mice will start sneezing at the very whiff of anything with a smell. I know many people use shavings and that`s their choice, but if you want to be totally safe, stick with paper based substrates. Even thick newspaper is better than nothing and it`s absorbant!

Good on you too for getting some Baytril. It`s best dosed two or three times a day for at least two weeks on a small 5mm piece of rich tea biscuit or digestive. I treat for three weeks to make sure symptoms are completely gone. This is how I prefer to dose it.


----------



## maisymouse

I always thought carefresh was a good one! I'm going to just use shredded paper for a while just to be safe and I'll look into the horse substrates and Bedxcel as I might be able to store it at my dads and just take some when I need it, I'm giving them the baytril in the water bottles as this is what the vet advised.


----------



## Laigaie

A lot of people here, particularly those in the UK, really don't like CareFresh. Personally, I've never had a problem with it. I've used it for seven years, for everything from mice and rats to chinchillas and guinea pigs. I've never had an animal with an allergy, but and the dust has always been really minimal. The one time it had a weird scent to it was right around November, when all the packs in the store smelled strongly of pumpkins. :? These days, I use a store brand of the same kind of bedding, and I find it keeps the does smelling fresh for ages longer than wood or other paper beddings. The bucks I can't really tell with, since they always get less-than-full bedding changes and start to smell faintly within a few days.


----------



## maisymouse

New improved mouse cage number one

















Cage number two

















Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Cait

I would give a lot more shredded paper than that if you have more - they will make some great nests with it. And is that one of those gnawing mineral block things I can see in the first picture? If so, do your mice actually use it? In my experience rodents neither want or need them, so I wouldn't bother replacing it when it's time to throw that one out.


----------



## maisymouse

Okay I'll put some more paper in, yes it is, they do chew it its got big gnaw marks in it and chunks missing


----------



## geordiesmice

Its how you want it Maisymouse you can put more toys in too thats a big tank and can take more if you want.


----------



## maisymouse

Yeah I am going to add some more mice just getting these guys better first, they actually have had loads of toys in the past, I bought them a swing, that got chewed, they had a big wooden bed like a ball with holes in made of straw, that got destroyed, they seem to chew and destroy everything I put in, I'd like some kind of climbing frame for them, main thing is the hay and shavings has gone and they are being treated so health is more important than toys at the moment.


----------



## katytwinkle

we use mega zorb for the litter - and straw for bedding, the mice tear all the straw up and make it into small shreds!  we have used wood based cat litter before too. As far as the straw is concerned - we always make sure we treat it for mite infestations as a preventative measure. 
katy x
ooo someone told us that shredded paper can give mice little paper cuts - so it may be something to look out for. Ive not used shredded paper myself - but its always good to pass on any knowledge!


----------



## geordiesmice

Shredded paper can get wet easily and hold moisture and pee smells too I love Megazorb katywinkle what a nice username too.


----------



## katytwinkle

yeah weve had no problems at all with megazorb, its great and competitively priced at our local farm and pet centre. 

Katytwinkle - comes from my nickname everywhere else being twinkletronic! - but on here i wanted to use my Actual name too - hence the "katy" bit 

we have a few varieties between myself and my partner and all of them seem to like megazorb - whereas i think some werent as fond of the cat litter - and even tho all our mice are in our shed - cat litter is noisier.


----------



## Govanbill

What about cotton wool ?


----------



## WoodWitch

Govanbill said:


> What about cotton wool ?


Bad idea....
The tiny fibres of cotton wool can cause nasty damage to a mouses foot if they manage to wrap around.


----------



## maisymouse

Im going to use shredded paper untill next week and then I'm going to get a bag of the horse substrate and store it at my parents


----------



## WoodWitch

When you get your horse substrate, you could still give them a nice mound of shredded paper to make a nice nest in


----------



## maisymouse

Yep thats a good idea


----------



## geordiesmice

Megazorb was £6.29 but with the increase in vat , fuel etc :evil: its gone up too £7.00 a bag still good value though.


----------



## katytwinkle

yeah we buy megazorb at £7.75!!!!


----------



## Cait

Aubiose is my favourite, I think it's £8.50ish from our farm shop. More expensive than other brands but definitely worth it and it goes further.


----------

